# Dargel 170 Skout



## Coastline Marine (Jan 27, 2008)

1997 Dargel Skout 170 being pushed by a 2018 Suzuki 90hp 4stroke (15 HOURS!!) and is sitting on a 2018 McClain T/A Aluminum trailer. Completely over hauled Dargel including new deck gel coat, rigging, fuel tank, engine & trailer. Set up with the following options and accessories. Suzuki analog gauge package, labeled switch panel, Bobs jackplate, no feedback steering, transom livewell w/oxygen, (2) batteries w/Minn Kota Precision 2bank battery charger w/110v plug, custom aluminum fabricated lean post w/fixed backrest – (4) tulip style rod holders – welded arm rests & double flip down footrests, igloo marine cooler, center console w/cooler storage & standing area for casting, gunnel rod storage, bow storage, removable pedestal fishing chair and navigation lights.

Just performed 20hr service to engine and checked to make sure everything is 100% water ready!! Priced at $16,995.00. Call Greg at (281) 904-4697

More available Inventory at www.coastlinemarine.net
Facebook Group: Greg Walker – Coastline Marine
Instagram: @gregwalker_coastlinemarine


----------

